
How to Start with Freelancing as a Developer? - qsmrf
So I have already went the freelance website route like upwork and freelancer.com but apart from those is there any other way for a freelancer to get some work?
======
siquick
Join local startup groups - Meetup, Facebook, Slack...and just check these
daily and you'll soon come across a company who needs help.

